# I'll See You In My Dreams - Kickstarter Project



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

Mainstream cinema, and to be truthful indie films as well, rarely touch on the subject of inter-generational relationships.

Director Brett Haley wants to change all that.

His crowd-funded offering of _I'll See You In My Dreams_ promises to showcase Carol, a widow in her early 70s played by Blythe Danner, who is struggling to find purpose in  her increasingly isolated life. After the death of her dog shakes up her  routine, she decides to start dating again and begins two relationships  with two very different men.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 30, 2014)

Great thread, Phil. And Danner is an excellent actress with an excellent reputation, so I'm sure it will be well done.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 30, 2014)

Good one.  I think it points up that people only change physically with age, they are as different to each other in their individual personalities at 90 as they were at 19.  Party gals still wanna party and 'Nuns' are still nuns, age doesn't change that.  Best they don't get adjoining rooms in the aged hostel though. 



It's a mistake to lump people into age demographics.  Quality not quantity is the trick to enjoying life imo and everyone handles aging their own way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder if there are any retirement homes with stripper poles?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes most have them strategically placed in showers and hallways.  They call them 'grab bars'.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Yes most have them strategically placed in showers and hallways.  They call them 'grab bars'.



Damn. 

Oh, well - I can dream.


----------

